# Fragrances of Denise Mercelli Ballinger



## indianasoap (Mar 14, 2013)

I just wanted you to know that the fragrance oils of Denise Mercelli   Ballinger (may she rest in peace) were handed by her widower Brent  Ballinger to sell. there are 60 drums of the Southern Soapers scents  that Denise sold.   

Proceeds of the sale will go to widower Brent and to the best of my  understanding, I believe that the administrator, Cindy Gooding of  soapmakingfragraceoils.com, is setting up a memorial scholarship in  Denise's name.   Cindy was Denise's best friend.   So she and Denise's  husband are selling the FO's that remained behind  when Denise passed.   It's your chance to get all your favorites and please tell your friends  so they join the facebook group where the big sale is going to happen:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SoapmakingFragranceOils/ 

Today is 3/14 so the sale should be starting in the next couple of days.  Cindy just got back from Colorado and is getting ready to start the  sale.

Thanks, 
Lillian 
friend of Brent Ballinger.


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been off the forum for a year or so, and did not know of Denise's passing.  I'm so sorry.  Her Chypre Rose was my best seller, and I'm really praying there is some of that in the sale.  I submitted a "join" request on the FB page.  Is that all I need to do to participate in the sale?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 14, 2013)

Right now, yes. Cindy just got back and will be doing inventory of all the drums she brought back and will slowly get them listed on the website that is pinned in that group.


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

